# Holy crap....



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

...this place is dead! Nothing going on to report? No Tweakstock 1.5 yet? Come'on, guys! Lol.

Chief


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel your pain, coming from an og droid I am used to more activity.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

We have good options. I am sure if there was something to report it would be reported. Not dead, just very sleepy.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

Eclipse 1.3 is smoking. Stable and very enjoyable.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

dewijaro said:


> Eclipse 1.3 is smoking. Stable and very enjoyable.


I'd have to second this. I updated from 1.2 this morning. My favorite ROM out of the 3 we have to chose from.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Eclipse 1.3 here as well. This thing boots faster than anything I have used. So much AOSP too.


----------



## piizzadude (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't care much about boot times, or shutdown times and I haven't been on Eclipse 1.3 yet but I find it so hard to believe that there is something better out there than tweakstock with MNML.

Everyone has there favorite, the Eclipse and Gummy teams are some hard working people so don't take it as a knock....


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, well...there are people on here. Sweet! 

Yeah, I used to have the OG Droid too...with every phone, everybody will have their own favorite ROM. I'm currently running TweakStock and I'm really lovin' it. Haven't tried Eclipse yet. Might do that...I'm getting bored. LOL


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol...if it works, it doesn't need improving! That said, go give Eclipse a try. But be warned, once it is installed, don't expect a newer version for a while. it works, too.
Damn rom junkies(lol)


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Actually, the new eclipse ROM is being updated every couple weeks. Check out the DROID charge sub-forum at eclipseroms.com.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Reeeaaaaalllllyyyyy? Hmmmm. Interesting. Well, I'm headed home for R&R in a few days. I want to see how TweakStock does actually connected to Verizon...over hear, it's not connected. On a daily basis, it's my alarm clock, address book, and camera.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

You might be interested in the wifi only cm9 build when you're not in an area with network coverage. It has proven pretty stable in my experience, albeit with the minor annoyance of not having a working home button.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

0195311 said:


> You might be interested in the wifi only cm9 build when you're not in an area with network coverage. It has proven pretty stable in my experience, albeit with the minor annoyance of not having a working home button.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


And camera, youtube


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol....gotta have my camera.

Chief
Sent from either my Droid Charge or ASUS Transformer using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

actually, this is exactly the way the xda forums section for the Fascinate got around this far into it's life cycle. Same story too, CM7 was pretty much done but the radio's and a few other minor things like camera and BT. What seemed like several months, only minor incremental updates to the TW based tweaked roms....and then one day, everything changed, out of the blue the Fascinate had a fully working MTD Kernel and CM7 Nightly build......and the device took on a whole new life....

Everything the guys have been doing so far has made a huge difference for us. But let me tell you, a proper MTD CM9 build will change how you look at your phone. It's coming, the silence is actually assuring. Sssssshhhhhh........be patient..


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> actually, this is exactly the way the xda forums section for the Fascinate got around this far into it's life cycle. Same story too, CM7 was pretty much done but the radio's and a few other minor things like camera and BT. What seemed like several months, only minor incremental updates to the TW based tweaked roms....and then one day, everything changed, out of the blue the Fascinate had a fully working MTD Kernel and CM7 Nightly build......and the device took on a whole new life....
> 
> Everything the guys have been doing so far has made a huge difference for us. But let me tell you, a proper MTD CM9 build will change how you look at your phone. It's coming, the silence is actually assuring. Sssssshhhhhh........be patient..


^^^^This. I remeber how this happened with the Fascinate. I got my Charge right before the Fascinate dev scene exploded, especially the AOSP development.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> actually, this is exactly the way the xda forums section for the Fascinate got around this far into it's life cycle. Same story too, CM7 was pretty much done but the radio's and a few other minor things like camera and BT. What seemed like several months, only minor incremental updates to the TW based tweaked roms....and then one day, everything changed, out of the blue the Fascinate had a fully working MTD Kernel and CM7 Nightly build......and the device took on a whole new life....


I remember this happening. I'm just silently hoping that happens for the Charge now too, as an MTD Kernel and CM7/9 would be amazing.


----------



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

Check this out eclipse ROM overclocked with pbj kernel ext4


----------



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

sonsai said:


> Check this out eclipse ROM overclocked with pbj kernel ext4


like holy crap this is fast... lol stable too im amazed 1.44ghz


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

sonsai said:


> like holy crap this is fast... lol stable too im amazed 1.44ghz


it's fast...for TW....but a proper CM9 build should run circles around that without overclocking


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

What I'm surprised about is why we win at I/O. Does Samsung use RFS on the Nexus phones or something?


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> What I'm surprised about is why we win at I/O. Does Samsung use RFS on the Nexus phones or something?


I know on other kernels with GPU overclock on the hummingbird SoC, the devs had to overclock the bus to achieve the higher GPU clock speeds. Perhaps Imnuts had to do this for the slight GPU overclock in PBJ.


----------



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

electron said:


> I know on other kernels with GPU overclock on the hummingbird SoC, the devs had to overclock the bus to achieve the higher GPU clock speeds. Perhaps Imnuts had to do this for the slight GPU overclock in PBJ.


what I noticed when overclocking the cpu is that the gpu was also overclocked at the same time. and as for the I/O I am not sure about the nexus running on RFS but EXT4 owns


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> it's fast...for TW....but a proper CM9 build should run circles around that without overclocking


Actually, nitro removed a lot of tw and replaced it with aosp parts. And really dude, how can you compare when there ISN'T a stable cm9 build.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

SuperJon said:


> And really dude, how can you compare when there ISN'T a stable cm9 build.


Although I won't speak for him, I believe one can make a highly educated guess by looking at how the galaxy S series phones handle CM9. Its the same SoC after all...


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The GNex runs EXT4, just FYI


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

+1 on the eclipse 1.3GB I've never had the phone run so well. It made me keep this instead of upgrading. Everything works, even the odd apps that would FC in stock and other ROMs. Give it a go and you wont be sorry.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

sleekgeek said:


> +1 on the eclipse 1.3GB I've never had the phone run so well. It made me keep this instead of upgrading. Everything works, even the odd apps that would FC in stock and other ROMs. Give it a go and you wont be sorry.


1.4 is out now. It has the MMS contacts search bug fix, a couple of updated apps, and a new build of the launcher.


----------

